# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Sneetje tussen schaamlippen

## v2nes

goedendag
ik heb sinds een paar dagen jeuk beneden, en nu had ik er net naar gekeken
en zag ik dat aan 1 kant tussen me schaamlippen een soort wondtje sneetje zit.
nu is me vraag kennen jullie dat en hebben jullie tips?
ik denk zelf dat het na het scheren is gekomen van van de week, dat niet heb opgepast.
en nog een vraagje, tussen me anus en het neukgaatje is het wat pijnlijk, net dat randtje, soms best irri met sex, als hij daar gevoor voor blijft niks aan de hand.
hebben jullie tips?
alvast bedankt

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi v2nes,

Het sneetje zou inderdaad kunnen komen door het scheren. Dit is mijzelf ook al een aantal keren overkomen, dit heelt vanzelf weer! Alleen de volgende keer een beetje uitkijken natuurlijk!
Voor je 2e probleem heb ik niet echt een oplossing eigenlijk, heb je dit je hele leven al of is dit zo ineens ontstaan? Heb je het gevoel dat daar misschien ook iets van een sneetje zit?

----------


## v2nes

bedankt voor je reactie, ik was intussentijd al bij de dokter geweest, en heb een zalfje gekregen, hij zag geen sneetje, was gewoon erg geiriteerd.
en dat andere probleem heb ik al een tijd en geen idee wanneer, maar ik merkte het een tijd geleden een x met sex.
de ene x heb ik er meer last van de andere, hetlijkt wel of er daar te weining beweging zit in de huid, dat het daar een beetje strak staat zeg, maar, te weining huid ofzoiets.

----------

